# French 4 Chamber Liquor bottle



## AngelaHutt (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi there, I'm new to this, and I'm here to find some answers.  My grandmother recently passed away and I was cleaning her home when I came across this bottle.  Can anyone give me any information regaurding this bottle.

 It's made by Chastenet Frebes Bordeaux and it has four (4) chambers of different liquors.  
 the chambers are:

 Creme de Menthe
 Kummel
 Cherry Brandy
 A second Brandy (The label isn't clear enough to read)

 Below are some images of the bottle.  If anyone has any info, please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 2, 2007)

ANGELA...Welcome to the Forum.  
 Similar bottles have been offered and sold on Ebay recently for $9.99, but they lacked the ornamental metal. Search Marie Brizzard in current & completed auctions...

 Baccarat made flasks like these,  and they sell for more $$$, but they are usually signed.


----------

